# iPhone became incompatible after new year



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

Strange but true, I plug my iPhone 4s into my 2011 cruze yesturday and i got a message that said this accessory is not supported by iPhone. I set my clock back to 2011, restated my car and it worked. 

Any ideas of a real fix and not a work around?

Stupid auto correct, subject should be, "iPhone became incompatible after new year"


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

iPhones are a nightmare for many car builders. Apples does it own thing and wants everybody to follow.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

lol thats kind of funny i plugged my iphone into my car and Music came out. I don't sync my phone to my car because my music is more important than phone calls and text messages.


----------



## chevyfan (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine works fine in my 2012 Cruze.

You can sync your phone to the car phone and turn your ringer off and texts won't interrupt music with the ring tone and calls will come in through the speakers. Not a big deal, Beats getting a ticket for using your phone.


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

I have no problem with Bluetooth function, it's when I want to play music through the car. It has nothing to do with syncing, just playing music.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

On the way home from work I plugged mine in so I could play some Top Gun theme music (don't ask) and it worked fine.


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok next question, which iPhone is everyone using. I am using 4s


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

ralphtrent said:


> Ok next question, which iPhone is everyone using. I am using 4s


Sounds like a survey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralphtrent (Mar 2, 2011)

well i just meant of those that replied back with no issues. not really looking for general usage.


----------



## cruzador_38mpg (Dec 23, 2011)

I am using my iphone 4s. connected to the usb, and music plays normally. Just try unplugging and plugging it back in..may be its just a one time glitch!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm only using a 4. Also chevyfan where I am we don't get ticketed for using our phones and driving.


----------



## SeanM402 (Aug 8, 2011)

ralphtrent said:


> Strange but true, I plug my iPhone 4s into my 2011 cruze yesturday and i got a message that said this accessory is not supported by iPhone. I set my clock back to 2011, restated my car and it worked.
> 
> Any ideas of a real fix and not a work around?
> 
> Stupid auto correct, subject should be, "iPhone became incompatible after new year"


I have an iPhone 4s and 2011 LTZ and everything is working fine for me right now.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ralphtrent said:


> Ok next question, which iPhone is everyone using. I am using 4s


Just upgraded from my old Galaxy S3 ti an I phone 5 Kinda a Ford or Chevy thing. I was used to my Android and looking at getting a s5 but I saw an add for iphone 5 (no 4g LTE) for 229. Talked to my iphone family and coworkers and ended up with a i phone 5 4G for 239 it is used but looks brand new. Now a matter of getting used to it. I have 60 days to return/exchange.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Not sure. 

My 6 has never had that issue.
Prior to that, my 4s had no issue either.

I have a '13

If my car is on I'm playing music either BlueTooth or with the iPhone connected through USB cord, so I'm always using it. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

You guys are all doing it wrong... 

Stick an old iPod classic in the console and fuhgetabout it. No pairing/syncing issues and more space left on your phone. I keep my main playlist on my iPhone and keep my (and my wife's) entire music collection on the old 60gb iPod. Works great, always there, always plugged in. I don't even think about it anymore, other than syncing it now and then to keep up with changes in my playlists.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I Like the fact that when I plug my iPhone 6 in, it does this....









EEEEEEEEK EEEEEEK!!!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> Stick an old iPod classic in the console and fuhgetabout it. No pairing/syncing issues and more space left on your phone.


USB works pretty good as well. You can just copy your iTunes library over. For that matter, you can copy the music library from the iPod itself over. The foldering is all strange, but the MyLink builds the index from the tags in the files so it doesn't matter. And yes, it pays the *.m4a files just fine.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Yo i have a HTC my touch4g(yes i know its a couple eyars old) and it worked great for 3 months. Then one day i noticed it wasnt picking up anymore or ringing through the screen and radio so to speak. So i repaired and try to set up again and everytime i try to pair with my phone the whole screeen freezes. Nothing works. Not radio, cant press any buttons. The only think i can do is to turn the car off and restart car and screen and radio will work again. Try to pair again same thing. I told dealer yesterday and they checked and said all systems seem to working fine and they tested on one of mechanics phone and worked fine and said it must be my phone. So WTF how can it work for 2 or 3 months and then just stop. SMH. Going to test out some friends phones and such and see if this is true.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> The foldering is all strange, but the MyLink builds the index from the tags in the files so it doesn't matter.


I wonder if it works the same on non-MyLink cars?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Patman said:


> Just upgraded from my old Galaxy S3 ti an I phone 5 Kinda a Ford or Chevy thing. I was used to my Android and looking at getting a s5 but I saw an add for iphone 5 (no 4g LTE) for 229. Talked to my iphone family and coworkers and ended up with a i phone 5 4G for 239 it is used but looks brand new. Now a matter of getting used to it. I have 60 days to return/exchange.


I have the Iphone5 now. Not sure I like it tho. Too small and I am used to android interface. Thinking about buying a Galaxy Note. My wife said she would take the I Phone if I didn't want it. I can get a Note for @ 200 from a place on E bay called Yapper Wireless. They have lots of phones new and used etc.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm getting the "Please try again later." error when plugging my iPhone 4S into the USB. The ****?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

.Cody said:


> I'm getting the "Please try again later." error when plugging my iPhone 4S into the USB. The ****?


I've had that experience with USB flash drive. If I unplug/replug or restart the car it works. My best guess is that there was an initialization error in trying to establish a link with it. Perhaps too slow to respond.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> I wonder if it works the same on non-MyLink cars?


Easy enough to find out.


----------

